# Sponsorship



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys and gals,

For sponsorship does the sponsor have to be a family relation in the USA or can it be a US family of people who know you as friends?

Cheers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can only be sponsored by an immediate family member (parent, adult child or sibling) or by an employer. Friends are nice to have, but they can't sponsor you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

If the person who is seeking the immigration of one or moreof his or her relatives cannot meet the income requirements, a"joint sponsor" who can meet the requirements may submit aForm I-864 to sponsor all or some of the family members.A joint sponsor can be any U.S. citizen, U.S. national, orlawful permanent resident who is at least 18 years old,domiciled in the United States, or its territories or possessions,and willing to be held jointly liable with the petitioner for thesupport of the intending immigrant. A joint sponsor does nothave to be related to the petitioning sponsor or the intendingimmigrant


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sponsor for visa purposes has to be immediate family.
Sponsor for Affidavit of Support can be anyone willing to bear the risk.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok.

So this Affidavit of Support, what's the deal with that?

Does this result in Green Card or actual citizenship.

Can you live in the USA and work off it?

I think if the sponsorship avenue is off the table then the only way in is through a company sponsorship doorway.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok.
> 
> So this Affidavit of Support, what's the deal with that?
> 
> ...


Your question was ambiguous....and unsurprisingly so are the answers. An affidavit of support is required for immigrant visas or adjustment to permanent residency. But you have shown no basis for applying for permanent residency so the point is moot.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your question was ambiguous....and unsurprisingly so are the answers. An affidavit of support is required for immigrant visas or adjustment to permanent residency. But you have shown no basis for applying for permanent residency so the point is moot.


It's an ambigious forum mate.

I'm learning this expat gig as I go along.

It seems the VWP is the groove to dance to so far...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok.
> 
> So this Affidavit of Support, what's the deal with that?
> 
> .


Take a read 

http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/I-864.pdf


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Already looked into that, alas it's not the answer.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

How closely related does the family have to be to the applicant?
Are we talking blood-relative or can misty and distant ancestral connections be used?

Cheers for your time so far...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> How closely related does the family have to be to the applicant?
> Are we talking blood-relative or can misty and distant ancestral connections be used?
> 
> Cheers for your time so far...


Siblings parents and spouses..thats it


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Siblings parents and spouses..thats it


Ok.

Next line of attack:

For work-related sponsorship does it have to be a job that requires a degree or can it be a skilled-related one like welding, oil and gas drilling / rigging etc.
I'm sure I saw a mention on here of if there was a vacant position a US citizen couldn't fill then a company could forward a brit for the job (assuming the job was vacant).

Cheers.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok.
> 
> Next line of attack:
> 
> ...


H-1B visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok.
> 
> Next line of attack:
> 
> ...



In theory it could be any job that a US citizen couldn't fill. In practice the only path available for non-degree paths or non work transfer paths is an EB3 immigrant visa, which currently is numerically limited with a backlog of 5 or more years. The employer would file and pay........then wait all that time before you could come over to work. Generally, this ain't gonna happen for obvious reasons.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> It seems the VWP is the groove to dance to so far...


If you want to visit Mickey for your hols and ain't been nabbed for anything, it's certainly an ideal program for visiting.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Well the EB3 seems the only groove to dance to at the mo'

If that's a no no I may relocate to the Canadian Forum if the work script picks up there. Then try for Canadian citizenship further down the line...

Cheers for the answers so far guys and gals...


----------

